# The House Passed the National Pain Care Policy Act of 2009, H.R. 756!



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*The U.S. House of Representatives has Passed the National Pain Care Policy Act of 2009, H.R. 756*The legislation, which was introduced by Rep. Lois Capps (D-California) and Rep. Mike Rogers (R-Michigan), will help evaluate the current state of chronic pain care in the United States.A companion to the House bill was introduced in the U.S. Senate by Senators Orrin Hatch (R-Utah) and Chris Dodd (D-Connecticut) on March 19.Both bills expand research by the Pain Consortium at the National Institutes of Health on the causes and potential treatments for pain, provide greater education and training for health care professionals, create a national pain management public awareness campaign, and call on the Institute of Medicine to convene a conference on pain care. To view the National Pain Care Policy Act of 2009, S.660, please click here.


----------

